# manigong bagong taon



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy New Year. 

:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah; that.  Safe New Year all.  Please be careful if you are out on the roads today and tomorrow.
Chad


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2002)

I did get it right, right? 

Dont want to be wishing folks a 'happy fish' or something.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 31, 2002)

beats me; I wouldn't know a happy fish from a new year.
But what the heck; "Happy fish everybody!"
:rofl:


----------

